# How old is fully grown and how big?



## SECRETO (Aug 20, 2008)

pagan-poodle said:


> :wacko:i know this must sound a silly question but i wondered how old a puppy is before they are fully grown?And roughly how big will a minature get??
> 
> Mine is growing fast i wondered if she is fully grown yet??Nearly 6 months old?or will she have another growth spurt?
> 
> Thank you in advance for my foolish question:silly:


Im my opinion a dog is really a puppy until 2 yrs of age. Thats also why female dogs should not be bred any earlier then 2 yrs. They are still developing and not yet an adult till then. I believe during the 1-2 yr period is when the dog really begins to mature. They begin to loose puppy look and produce mussle ....they pretty much fill in during this period. 

Your girl should grow some more. It may not be much but she's still very young. I usually expect growing in height to end soon after they turn a year. However, some lines have a tendacy to mature slower then other's. 

I don't know if that helps you any but thats my experience with growth in dogs.


----------



## Jana (Feb 2, 2009)

MomOfSassafras said:


> With the minis and toys I have had most had their size (not weight) by about 7 months. Mine never grew any larger after that.


Were they spayed/neutered at 6 mos? I've heard about the growth plates fusing because of the operation, but our Spoos always seemed to have another growth spurt at 9mos and all but one was spayed by then. I don't know if it is different with minis...

I think the average is 10-15"...so with a girl I would expect..idk..12"? How big is she now? Do you know how big her parents are?

And, pfft..it's not a silly question! We all want to know what to expect from our babies!


----------



## ChickyChat (Sep 1, 2008)

I think you will know when they are fully grown, when their chest drops suddenly. I think paris was around 18 months old and overnight her chest became 4 inches lower.


----------



## IPP (Nov 29, 2008)

I know that smaller breeds tend to develop faster than large breeds...I am guessing that about 12 months old you definately have your full height, maybe sooner. 

As for weight that can change with exercise levels, amount of food fed, ect...but I would say an average mini is full weight by 12 months old at the longest. 

I would guess that about 7-8 months you have a full grown mini...but if yours is going to be a BIG mini, then it may continue to grow until 12-14 months old!

I know that standards grow MUCH longer than just 8-12 months...slowly as they get older, but they still grow until 2 yrs old. I know since we got Daisy at almost 2 yrs old, only 6 months later she has put on at least 1 inch in height and who knows how much weight. I know she was a bit underweight before, but I think she was not done growing yet...at least not height-wise anyway! 

I keep looking at Casey who is only about 9 months old and is BIGGER than Daisy and wondering when she will stop, and how big she will be when she does! LOL


----------



## Shereen (Aug 10, 2009)

Small breeds like minis become "adults" at about 1 year, they stop growing between 6-12 months, but as an average they finish growing between 6-8 months. Larger/giant breeds do not become adults untill they are 2 years, they stop growing between 18-24 months.


----------

